# 82 rabbit



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*82 rabbit help?!?!?*

how bad would you say this is?
and how hard would it be to fix?










_Modified by drunyon00 at 7:01 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## CTSR (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: 82 rabbit help?!?!? (drunyon00)*

shame guy, that would be hard to fix up....... did you try hitting it out from the top down?


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: 82 rabbit help?!?!? (CTSR)*

haha come to find out thats the least of my worries both inside fenders are like completly rusted out


----------



## CTSR (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: 82 rabbit help?!?!? (drunyon00)*

get yourself new fenders.......... and try and weld the rust away......


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: 82 rabbit help?!?!? (CTSR)*

ive been in search of them and still havent been lucky http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nebuchadnezzarr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: 82 rabbit help?!?!? (drunyon00)*

I would not have the site saved now...


----------

